# Pleated Shower Curtain Install



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Good Morning Everybody!!!

I am preparing to purchase my very first Outback Modification materials. Following Y-Guys lead, I am going to install a pleated shower curtain door. During my first trip in the 28RSS I ended up mopping water off the floor after every shower and that just isn't acceptable ( at least that's what I told the wife!!). I went to the dealer to see if they could assist and they "rigged up" some cut plastic and caulked it in place (it looks cheap as I don't know what!), again not acceptable, by anyone's standard I hope.

I just wanted to know if anyone else has done this mod and if so, any advice or tips would be appreciated. I love working with my hands but admittedly learn most after screwing up usually. As this is a new trailer that my wife just loves, I am trying to avoid all screws ups!! Also, is there a particular name brand I should purchase? I have gone on line and found them at Campers World and Campers Choice (per Y-Guys recommendation). One is about $25 bucks cheaper than the other, I just want to make sure I am comparing apples-to-apples.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi, i got the one from campers choice. it works great.
install was about 20 min total.
keeps water off the floor and looks to give more room in the bath.
thanks, lamar

quote=1stTimeAround,Nov 8 2004, 06:32 AM]
Good Morning Everybody!!!

I am preparing to purchase my very first Outback Modification materials. Following Y-Guys lead, I am going to install a pleated shower curtain door. During my first trip in the 28RSS I ended up mopping water off the floor after every shower and that just isn't acceptable ( at least that's what I told the wife!!). I went to the dealer to see if they could assist and they "rigged up" some cut plastic and caulked it in place (it looks cheap as I don't know what!), again not acceptable, by anyone's standard I hope.

I just wanted to know if anyone else has done this mod and if so, any advice or tips would be appreciated. I love working with my hands but admittedly learn most after screwing up usually. As this is a new trailer that my wife just loves, I am trying to avoid all screws ups!! Also, is there a particular name brand I should purchase? I have gone on line and found them at Campers World and Campers Choice (per Y-Guys recommendation). One is about $25 bucks cheaper than the other, I just want to make sure I am comparing apples-to-apples.

Thanks

Jason
[snapback]18298[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Having used ours a bunch since my install I can't see any problems with saving the money and going with the one from Camper Choice. I looked hard between the two of them and just couldn't see the difference. I decided to save the money. Good luck making your decision.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I also bought and installed (in the 21 RS) the one from Campers Choice. Took me approx. 10 minutes to install. I didn't bother screwing it in like Y-Guy did (I figured if it did move someday then I would screw it). Double sided sticky tape all around + caulking the inside edge seemed to do the trick, it didn't move a bit. This is definately an easy mod and makes a huge difference when showering. I plan on installing another one in the 28 RS-S when I get it (which looks like it may only be a week or two away).


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Can you say Klingon?


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I was viewing the pictures on Y-Guys web page and notice that the pleated door sits in a track. How does the water that falls down the pleated door, exit the track? Are there little holes to relieve that water or did you have to modify the track to allow water to exit that bottom track?

As always, thanks for your input. I haven't decided just yet whether to screw it or glue it (sticky tape that it is!) just yet. I like the look of Y-Guys, (begin your best Forrest Gump impression)...........but I am a simple man.

But I know what love is......OUTBACKING!!!!!

READ YA' LATER!!

Jason


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The track has holes for draining, though I still wipe the track after a shower to get as much water as possible out.

If the tape works go for it. I rarely have had a good experience with double sided tape, seems it always comes off for me. So the screws held it in place and takes the abuse from the kids. Do buy plenty of caulking though.


----------



## jtwcummins (Mar 20, 2004)

Before installing this taking a shower ment cleaning up water. Now dry is the word for the rest of the bathroom.

Used the tape and caulk.


----------



## A Happy Man (Jul 12, 2004)

Easy mod and well worth the little time & $$. Bought ours from the dealer, don't remember the brand, but it works great. Just get a good grade of silicone sealer to seal tracks and you will be in business. BTW, I did use the screws & tape & sealer..guess I am just cautious..hahaha Good luck & Happy Camping..Bob <><


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Bob,

Glad the mod went well.







This one is on my list as well.

Paul


----------



## mercruiser (Sep 16, 2004)

Right now my 28rss is in storage and I would like to purchase the pleated shower curtain
but the problem is that I do not know the size that I need to buy. On the campers choice web site they have two sizes. Could someone tell me what size I need to get. java script:emoticon('







')
smilie I plan on installing it in the spring but I would like to buy it during the winter.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I can't remember the size exactly, but I do KNOW that it was the smaller of the two available. I think it's something like 36X57 or something like that.

I finished my install this past weekend, check the other post from 11-19-04. Let me know if I can help. I did screw mine in which adds a lot of time to the installation process but I think in the long run it will be well worth it!

Jason


----------

